# Can anyone identify this sick/injured bird?



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi--
This was posted on a vegan forum that I belong to...someone in China found a bird and doesn't know how to help it. This is what the bird looks like:










This is the link to the thread for more info--there's something wrong with the bird's eye, which you can see in another pic there: http://www.postpunkkitchen.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=72599

Anyone know what kind of bird this is?

Thanks!

Sabina


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Some type of thrush, I think .. here's one that it could be: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mistle_Thrush

It is definitely an insectivore. I used to "know" someone who was a bird rehabber in China, but her website no longer exists, and I don't know of any other possible resources.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow what a cool looking bird...I think you got it right Terry...looks just like the pic....wish we had those here in USA..


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They had a mistle thrush at Hallwood when I delivered a pigeon there once. I had seen photos, but didn't recognise it as its markings were so much more vivid than the pictures, so I had to ask what it was.

A beautiful bird. 

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/M/MistleThrush/index.asp

BTW, although they eat worms, earthworms have proved to be toxic to thrushes in captivity...no one knows why this is.

Cynthia


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

cyro51 said:


> They had a mistle thrush at Hallwood when I delivered a pigeon there once. I had seen photos, but didn't recognise it as its markings were so much more vivid than the pictures, so I had to ask what it was.
> 
> A beautiful bird.
> 
> ...


Hi Cyro, I read somewhere that earthworms carry "gapeworms". I wonder if that is the reason and why rehab persons are discouraged from giving them to patients, even American Robins? Anyone have definite information about this possibility?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Stunning! Hope he does well.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks everyone. i relayed the info back, waiting for an update. will let you know if i hear anything.

also this is what 1 of the bird's eyes looks like...any ideas about what's going on there?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't know if the identification is correct. If you look at the photos in the links those birds are void of the spotting on the wings. This bird has the markings on the whole body. A juvenile perhaps? Or another species? 

The eye may be injured also sleepy eyes can also mean dehydration. Meal worms may be good choice of food.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Terry has got the right bird from what i see. The marking look the same. About the eye it could be an infection, injured eye, etc. Someone else can help you with that if you post a new thread in the right section


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok I figured it out. 

http://www.birdforum.net/bird_view.php?bid=7329

http://www.kingfisher.jp/cgi-bin/memory/DSC_1126.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y1...Thrush/Zootheradauma--WhitesThrush34382-1.jpg


Zoothera dauma 


Scaly Thrush

The diet includes insects, earthworms and berries.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good job on the ID, Grim!

The bird may have pox or that could be something like a tick ..

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome!  is that species native to China? (I hope it is China, lol, i have a very small short term memory)


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

this was the latest post by the rescuer:

"The vet today said that her wing was hurt and there was also something wrong with her neck. There was blood in the neck and he said that it will heal crooked. He said she will be okay if I keep feeding her but will never fly again. I asked if there was anything he could do to try and fix the neck/wing but he said no and that he didn't know anybody who could. I don't know if that just means he isn't experienced enough of there really is nothing that can be done. I'm not sure what to do at this point. The vet said he could find somebody to take her as a companion animal but I don't know how humane that is since she's always so scared. What do you guys think? sniff"

and someone on the forum also figured out what kind of bird it is, posted this about it:

"it's a White's Thrush, or it might be a similar species... where you are in China would determine that. Its name is Zoothera Dauma, and there are several closely related types that might be a different species or just a different race. They are all in Asia, some in Japan, some in Korea and some in Southeast Asia. Some are also migratory. 

You could identify the specific type by where in China you are, and the number of feathers in the tail. Otherwise the differences are quite miniscule and are mostly slight differences in colour. If there are fourteen feathers and about 27cm, it's a White's Thrush."

thanks though Grim!

what do you guys think of this bird living the rest of his life in captivity if an aviary can't be found? a rehabber on the forum suggested euthanizing but that seemed a bit rash to me. but i don't know anything about this species...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sabina said:


> what do you guys think of this bird living the rest of his life in captivity if an aviary can't be found? a rehabber on the forum suggested euthanizing but that seemed a bit rash to me. but i don't know anything about this species...


Depends on who is going to have the bird and how well that person can cope with a non-flying insectivore and how well the bird is going to cope with being captive. I suspect that things will not go well, but it's certainly worth a try. Euthanasia is certainly the end of the line, so I would try, but again will say that I don't think it is likely that this bird will/would do well in captivity.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

rainbows said:


> Hi Cyro, I read somewhere that earthworms carry "gapeworms". I wonder if that is the reason and why rehab persons are discouraged from giving them to patients, even American Robins? Anyone have definite information about this possibility?



When we first started rehabbing, that was about the first thing we were told - never feed any bird earthworms because of the possibility of gapeworms.

Always best to purchase mealworms...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

sabina said:


> this was the latest post by the rescuer:
> 
> "The vet today said that her wing was hurt and there was also something wrong with her neck. There was blood in the neck and he said that it will heal crooked. He said she will be okay if I keep feeding her but will never fly again. I asked if there was anything he could do to try and fix the neck/wing but he said no and that he didn't know anybody who could. I don't know if that just means he isn't experienced enough of there really is nothing that can be done. I'm not sure what to do at this point. The vet said he could find somebody to take her as a companion animal but I don't know how humane that is since she's always so scared. What do you guys think? sniff"
> 
> ...


Sabina, I would always try to save her. Our very first songbird was an Evening Grosbeak with a severely broken wing that could not be repaired. Back then - about 30 years ago - there were no licenses to worry about that I know of but our vet did get permission for us from the US Department of Interior to keep "Starsky".

The reason I bring this up is that Starsky was very, very wild. Scared to death as a matter of fact. For about three months, nary a peep from the little guy. We kept him in an area where he saw us every day and we talked to him and tried to make him comfortable with us. One morning when I was getting dressed to go to work, I heard a whistle, then another and another and finally figured out it was our boy singing his little heart out. Well, it had taken that long for him to become comfortable with us and finally accept us.

They just need time and a lot of kindness.

Thrush are one of my favorite birds. They are usually (almost) friendly to humans so I'm thinking this one you write about would adapt beautifully.


----------

